# BF3- Cant see ping (PC)



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2011)

Havent been on the forums in a few days so dont know if this has been asked already... but... how do you see your ping when playing BF3 multiplayer on PC?

I have a serious fibre connection and a pretty top end machine and the BF3 multiplayer gameplay seems a bit laggy... Is there a way of seeing your ping on a server either before you join or during gameplay?


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think there is a way to show ping while playing. Ping is shown on the server list though.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Ping is shown on the server list though.



Doesn't for me. Whatever port they are using for that is blocked by my ISP. I'll always tend to play on the TPU server, jsut because of this, becuase it's hard for me to tell where a server is located, and most often, the results from a search for servers gives me UK/EU servers.


----------



## majestic12 (Oct 31, 2011)

Run it as an administrator!  The pings will show up -ingame, well... meh


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> Run it as an administrator!  The pings will show up -ingame, well... meh



wat?


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't think there is a way to show ping while playing. Ping is shown on the server list though.



no it's not


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no it's not



No, it's not what?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

He's probably in the smae boat as me:


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, it's not what?
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/dfadfadsf.jpg



It's *not a very well made game*









cadaveca said:


> He's probably in the smae boat as me:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44175&stc=1&d=1320088457



from what i've heard that boat is getting close to sinking with the amount of people in it


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

Router/network settings? I've heard some people talking about UPnP settings. Meh, works for me!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Router/network settings? I've heard some people talking about UPnP settings. Meh, works for me!



Issue for me is that my ISP uses Cisco Modems with custom firmware that does not allow for ping-through on some ports. I also have very little control over which ports on router are open, as the router is built into the modem, and shares firmware.

I, at least, am very much SOL.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Router/network settings? I've heard some people talking about UPnP settings. Meh, works for me!



no, i don't think it's those, as i've actually managed to see my ping time list working once or twice, but like the way the game crashes once or twice a day, this list of ping times doesn't work too


----------



## Shihab (Oct 31, 2011)

Blame it on Battlelog ? That problem's been around since the beta. I see they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Blame it on Battlelog ? That problem's been around since the beta. I see they haven't fixed it yet.



Blame it on EA and Dice, both of them just don't seem to be able to make games very well


----------



## Shihab (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Blame it on EA and Dice, both of them just don't seem to be able to make games very well



I beg to differ, DICE makes wonderful games, and that's me a CoD fan talking. But I believe it's EA's influence that's screwing the game(s). I'ts always often the publisher's fault when a game sucks. Specially when we're talking big publishers.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Blame it on EA and Dice, both of them just don't seem to be able to make games very well



That's funny Dice makes great games and EA is one of the biggest if not the biggest game company there is. Maybe you don't like them because they are a little challenging and you have trouble competing on a higher level. 

As with all games that are new this one needs a patch. I would be surprised not to see pings posted while in game considering all the complaints in the BF3 forum.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> I disagree, DICE makes wonderful games, and that's me a CoD fan talking. But I believe it's EA's influence that's screwing the game(s). I'ts always often the publisher's fault when a game sucks.



But there are quite a lot of bugs in the game itself


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> But there are quite a lot of bugs in the game itself



After the first 24 hours or so I've had nothing but a good experience. Even with a dual GPU setup.


----------



## nv40pimp (Oct 31, 2011)

If your ping is NOT showing in the server browser... REFRESH YOUR PAGE (F5) and they should show up!

This bugged the piss out of me... then I tried refresh and BAM... there they were


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine works on and off but I dont mind right now cause I just check out the names of the server and usually they have the location in them like our TPU server said Chicago.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> After the first 24 hours or so I've had nothing but a good experience. Even with a dual GPU setup.



your in the minority, a very large proportion of people have been having problems

i'll just leave this quote here as it sums up the most important problems with the game




FreedomEclipse said:


> And the most retarded thing about the game despite already releasing a 500mb 'day one' patch is that the game is so retardedly broke. its more broken then the god damn beta...
> 
> weapons need rebalancing. - Pistols are going to get some serious rebalancing soon as they are 350% more fucking lethal then any other gun in BF3 in close quarters. no joke...you can play a whole game using just a pistol and you'd just rape shit up.
> 
> ...


----------



## nv40pimp (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> After the first 24 hours or so I've had nothing but a good experience. Even with a dual GPU setup.



My only issue is that the mouse is not as smooth as it should be.... It feels like im stuck aiming on a grid and each increment is like 5 pixels instead of 1. Mouse sensitivity does nothing for this


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> He's probably in the smae boat as me:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44175&stc=1&d=1320088457



yeah thats exactly what i see too... no ping shown... WTF


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> your in the minority, a very large proportion of people have been having problems
> 
> i'll just leave this quote here as it sums up the most important problems with the game



Well then lucky me.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 31, 2011)

What i have to do to get the pings to show up is List all the Servers in battlelog, then click on a server for information, then hit my back button on my browser and then the pings show up. I know its dumb to do this but it does work i do it everyday.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well then lucky me.



surely you must have had that glitch where the game keeps pulling you back to the same spot everytime you move away from it? That's a Server based issue

Launching the game to a random server and then changing back to the server list can sometimes fill in ping times


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> surely you must have had that glitch where the game keeps pulling you back to the same spot everytime you move away from it? That's a Server based issue



No that is lag issue, its called "rubber banding". many people get this on high ping servers.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> No that is lag issue, its called "rubber banding". many people get this on high ping servers.



really, i was told it was a fault in the server program that has a moderately high chance of occurring when you go over 48 players in one game

if it was a ping time issue it would also affect BC2 surely?


----------



## maleficarus (Oct 31, 2011)

I might be wrong but you can see your connection in-game with the game HUD. It looks like a heart monitor signal that reads 100% or whatever % your connection is.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

maleficarus said:


> I might be wrong but you can see your connection in-game with the game HUD. It looks like a heart monitor signal that reads 100% or whatever % your connection is.



how?

Are you sure your not talking about the thing that shows your health?


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> surely you must have had that glitch where the game keeps pulling you back to the same spot everytime you move away from it? That's a Server based issue



Yes, and it is a server based issue. When it has happened, I left the server and found a different server. Thing is, this rarely happens as I can actually see the pings of the server I want to connect to. I already have my favorites saved most of which show less than a 45 ping.


----------



## maleficarus (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> how?
> 
> Are you sure your not talking about the thing that shows your health?



Is that your health? LOL I thought it was your connection??


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 31, 2011)

maleficarus said:


> Is that your health? LOL I thought it was your connection??



notice how it goes down when you get shot, and you die when it reaches 0


----------



## maleficarus (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> notice how it goes down when you get shot, and you die when it reaches 0



I always see 100%


----------



## Anusha (Oct 31, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> really, i was told it was a fault in the server program that has a moderately high chance of occurring when you go over 48 players in one game
> 
> if it was a ping time issue it would also affect BC2 surely?


I got this in a 50+ player server and ping was less than 25ms.(at least when I joined it.) probably more like a server issue like u said.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well then lucky me.



Lucky me too then.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> He's probably in the smae boat as me:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44175&stc=1&d=1320088457





cheesy999 said:


> It's *not a very well made game*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111031/ping.jpg
> 
> ...



i get the same problem ... I have to hit F5 and it will load the pings for me ...


----------



## Junkieturtle (Nov 10, 2011)

*Showing Ping in Battlelog*

If you cannot view your ping in Battlelog, it's almost certainly an issue with any anti-virus/firewall software you have. I had the same problem in the Battlelog, as well as with the in-game BFBC2 server browser. I usually run my internet security on the "maximum" setting(I use Trend Micro Internet Security). Turning this down to "Medium" will allow me to see pings in both BFBC2 and the BF3 Battlelog. I'm not sure exactly what setting changes between those two configurations, but you may try playing around with your security software.


----------



## Trenton Napier (Nov 26, 2011)

Frustrating how often people cannot just look around to find the solution.

No pings on BF3 Battlelog is strictly due to a firewall issue. Everytime I jumped on battlelog Zone Alarm asked if it was okay for the site to act as a server. I put two and two together and made it permanent now my pings show up steady.

Adjust your firewall/filter settings and you'll have no problems. Don't know how to do that? Look around or throw your computer away and buy an Xbox.


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 26, 2011)

Trenton Napier said:


> Frustrating how often people cannot just look around to find the solution.
> 
> No pings on BF3 Battlelog is strictly due to a firewall issue. Everytime I jumped on battlelog Zone Alarm asked if it was okay for the site to act as a server. I put two and two together and made it permanent now my pings show up steady.
> 
> Adjust your firewall/filter settings and you'll have no problems. Don't know how to do that? Look around or throw your computer away and buy an Xbox.



Wow great first post... wasnt that by the way, since BF updated the Battlelog website it worked fine... also while the problem persisted using chrome got around the issue...
so, not a firewall issue


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 26, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Wow great first post... wasnt that by the way, since BF updated the Battlelog website it worked fine... also while the problem persisted using chrome got around the issue...
> so, not a firewall issue



yeah, i was about to say that, the problem fixed itself at some point (somewhere around a week ago?) without me having to touch my firewall

but great first post


----------



## stoner (Nov 26, 2011)

have any of you guys used CTRL ALT S in game ? this give some info and im sure that IGO Time is  ping (latency).


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 27, 2011)

stoner said:


> have any of you guys used CTRL ALT S in game ? this give some info and im sure that IGO Time is  ping (latency).



Is there a command to automatically deploy? It gets so frustrating having to keep pressing that stupid "deploy" button at the start of every game!


----------



## stoner (Nov 27, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> Is there a command to automatically deploy? It gets so frustrating having to keep pressing that stupid "deploy" button at the start of every game!




give the spacebar a try


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 27, 2011)

stoner said:


> give the spacebar a try



lol. But my reflexes are slow and I want to deploy in the game quicker than my squad lol


----------



## stoner (Nov 27, 2011)

grab some more ram/ssd or faster gfx lol


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 27, 2011)

stoner said:


> grab some more ram/ssd or faster gfx lol



MORE RAM..Already have 16GBs!

I came up with a scheme last night, in a dream. Just finished setting it up! 

I found the "level" folder which holds all the maps. I have copied the maps onto my RAM Disk and created a shortcut to access the maps straight from the RAM Disk instead. 2.8GB/sec with with zero latency... Lets see them load faster than me now


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> I beg to differ, DICE makes wonderful games, and that's me a CoD fan talking. But I believe it's EA's influence that's screwing the game(s). I'ts always often the publisher's fault when a game sucks. Specially when we're talking big publishers.



Actually I dare to say that DICE never EVER made a game was which was free of major or noticeable bugs. I would feel ashamed if I released a product and half the consumers complained about it because at the day they simply released an unfinished product. 

Anyway I usually fix this issue being signing out then signing in again, it works most of the time, and when you scroll down give it some time to load the ping then scroll down or it won't show up the ping if you scrolled too fast, at least that's what happens for me.


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> MORE RAM..Already have 16GBs!
> 
> I came up with a scheme last night, in a dream. Just finished setting it up!
> 
> I found the "level" folder which holds all the maps. I have copied the maps onto my RAM Disk and created a shortcut to access the maps straight from the RAM Disk instead. 2.8GB/sec with with zero latency... Lets see them load faster than me now



If this actually worked I would really like to know the exact steps


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 27, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Actually I dare to say that DICE never EVER made a game was which was free of major or noticeable bugs. I would feel ashamed if I released a product and half the consumers complained about it because at the day they simply released an unfinished product.
> 
> Anyway I usually fix this issue being signing out then signing in again, it works most of the time, and when you scroll down give it some time to load the ping then scroll down or it won't show up the ping if you scrolled too fast, at least that's what happens for me.



You shouldn't buy any OS then  lol, did you ever seen a game without any bug? DICe and EA, always at the begining, there is some majors bugs (even I didn't get any since I play BF3), and after it will be okay. BF2 was unplayable before the first patch lol.


if it's your ISP that block some port, don't blame EA. Did I told someone to blame Microsoft when his ISP was blocking port 25?

What I would od, is to make sure my router doesn'T block anything, and Get the list of ports BF3 used. Then call your ISP to see if there is really one blocking.

BTW, Have you tried with other browser?


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 27, 2011)

ChristTheGreat said:


> You shouldn't buy any OS then  lol, did you ever seen a game without any bug? DICe and EA, always at the begining, there is some majors bugs (even I didn't get any since I play BF3), and after it will be okay. BF2 was unplayable before the first patch lol.
> 
> 
> if it's your ISP that block some port, don't blame EA. Did I told someone to blame Microsoft when his ISP was blocking port 25?
> ...



That's why I said major or noticeable bugs, I can live with minor bugs but not bugs which causes your game to disconnect every 30 minutes, or cause your PC to lock up then damage it's component and data.....

The first time I ran the game, my PC  locked up and it didn't recover, I had to format it, then I kept getting this "Battlefield.exe stopped" thing. Yesterday the game caused my PC to lockup again and this time for some reason it caused my computer to take around 10 minutes just to reach the point where you get the Welcome page.....

So yeah, this is what I call major bugs. Just because the game runs fine for you doesn't mean that its running fine for everyone, I can safely say that you are in the minority, check the technical section on battlelog then you will understand me. About the ISP issue, all the people I know who play BF3 have the same issue, people from many different countries so it's not possible that ALL of their ISPs are blocking some important port or something like that.

EDIT: oh, the only browser that can actually launch the game is Chrome the rest have too many bugs to tolerate....


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 27, 2011)

are you running your 4.7ghz overclock @ 1.45volts when this happens?


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 27, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> are you running your 4.7ghz overclock @ 1.45volts when this happens?



Nah, I'm back to stock, these data are outdated anyway. I'm running it on 3.80Ghz (Turbo) at 1.330 volts. I increased the voltage a little bit yesterday just to make sure that it's not that cause, so far the PC didn't lockup though the game crashes from time to time.


----------



## Altered (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont know if 1/2 the people who bought the game cannot play or not but our gaming clan has 1 out of 26 that have had a issue of not being able to play. I have yet to be able to work with him to see if it is actually on his end or the game. I agree 1 is 1 to many but that is no where near 1/2.

The game has had several server patches since its introduction. The latest R10 did cause my game to become unplayable (would not load). After some research I found the issue and have had no problems loading since. My particular game is a Russian version converted to English and a patch was necessary to correct the changes. 

Im not saying the game doesn't have some issues some have been fixed some haven't but for 99% of the guys I play with have played since the game came out and had a lot of fun.

As far as pings I use Google chrome with a Belkin, Netgear, and Linksis router and have never had an issue with the pings showing. 

I get irritated when people dont bother to research and go into a little investigating when they have the www at their finger tips where almost all issues can at least be found if not resolved. Asking for help is one thing but just bitching and trashing companies doesn't fix your game or help you play any sooner no matter how much better a person feels after showing their iq on the net.


----------



## The Witcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Altered said:


> I dont know if 1/2 the people who bought the game cannot play or not but our gaming clan has 1 out of 26 that have had a issue of not being able to play. I have yet to be able to work with him to see if it is actually on his end or the game. I agree 1 is 1 to many but that is no where near 1/2.
> 
> The game has had several server patches since its introduction. The latest R10 did cause my game to become unplayable (would not load). After some research I found the issue and have had no problems loading since. My particular game is a Russian version converted to English and a patch was necessary to correct the changes.
> 
> ...



I suppose the last paragraph is targeted toward me 

Oh well, here we go again:

1. Consumers are not supposed to go around looking on the Internet for fixes for producer mistakes (though I did do many "fixes" suggested by in many thread and non have yet to work).

2. I wouldn't "bitch and trash" DICE if this was the first time I get a bugged game from them. This is probably the 5th or the 6th game that DICE release with so much bugs, BF2 didn't crash that many times for me. 

3. I get irritated when people start saying "I'm playing the game fine" and then follow it with a few sentences making you feel as if you are liar or something.....so again, just because the game is working fine for you or your friends doesn't mean that the majority of players are playing it fine. Just do a short tour in the technical section.

4. It seems that many people forgot their rights, I've a right to receive a good product and service, it's not my job to go around looking for fixes, and I want this to be clear for the big companies who making this a trend where they keep releasing unfinished products and expect the consumer to pinpoint and fix their bugs by themselves. 

I find it quite astonishing that people still defend DICE after all the crap that we had to go through all over these years, bugs here and bugs there. 

One last thing, I hope that no body start with the "if you don't like it, don't play it" argument, I'm getting bored of it, I want to play the damn game but the amount of bugs is ruining the fun. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread.......


----------



## Altered (Nov 27, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I suppose the last paragraph is targeted toward me
> 
> Oh well, here we go again:
> 
> ...



No it was not directed at you or I would have put your name on it. It was a general statement of my opinion. I was not trying to pick a argument but in forums things may seem that way if you have a difference of opinion.   

1. If you are not absolutely sure its not on your end how can someone hold anyone accountable? We all make mistakes I had one fellow clan mate that swore XP would run BF3. I just gave him a link to the requirements and left him to figure it out. This is what I mean about investigating. Some fixes are simple but overlooked.

2. Had I had "5th or the 6th game that DICE release with so much bugs" I would have seriously considered not buying from them. However if millions of people are playing these games and I continually seemed to be constantly having a issue with every game they produced I think I would concentrate on my end of the crashing.

3. I never called anyone a liar and did not intend for anyone to get that from my posts. People post back their game or ping in this case is working to show it can work. Same as in the rules for benchmark validations its meant to validate to give hope that it can run or show a ping. As far as the technical section tour goes that is exactly what that is for. What did you expect to find there? That is what it is for, people with tech problems. The other million players are playing the game why would they all come post in the technical section if they are playing just fine. That was my point saying the % of players playing without issue  is most likely way higher than the % having issues. Looking at the server list and how fast my server fills seems to confirm this.

4. I totally agree. However bitching should be done in a manner that an adult would take it seriously. I mean seriously just griping goes nowhere with me when my daughter has a problem. If she comes to me and explains what is actually wrong and talks like she has a brain I am much more willing to address the issue. That is all I am saying.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 27, 2011)

As i said .. this is the buggiest and most unfinished games of 2011 ... the even sadder part is, majority has no experience to detect all these smaller bugs. 

Ping is a big issue however. This is not a sign of just bugs, these major signs to an unfinished game.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 27, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> 1. Consumers are not supposed to go around looking on the Internet for fixes for producer mistakes (though I did do many "fixes" suggested by in many thread and non have yet to work).


True. But then again, you rarely come around a game that's bug-free. Remember Crysis 2's many bugs ? Specially after the DX11 patch. And Deus Ex HR's loading issues ? I don't recall a game that hasn't came without issues except for CoD games because of their repeated Engines/Coding (One would have to be a complete idiot to launch a bug with that game  )



The Witcher said:


> 2. I wouldn't "bitch and trash" DICE if this was the first time I get a bugged game from them. This is probably the 5th or the 6th game that DICE release with so much bugs, BF2 didn't crash that many times for me.


You're unlucky then, I guess. Haven't had many -if any- issues with BF2. The only game from I DICE that I recall had problem running is Mirror's Edge. And even then the problem was with the Physx drivers. My BF3 copy won't be here till next week, so I can't give a statement about it >_>.



The Witcher said:


> 3. I get irritated when people start saying "I'm playing the game fine" and then follow it with a few sentences making you feel as if you are liar or something.....so again, just because the game is working fine for you or your friends doesn't mean that the majority of players are playing it fine. Just do a short tour in the technical section.



It also doesn't mean the majority is having issues with it. The technical section will surely be full of people not running the game well, it's what it's meant for. Give me a single tech support forum/site that isn't infested with people with different problems. 
Don't pay much attention to rude people and trolls/crappers. You'de be just wasting your time.



The Witcher said:


> 4. It seems that many people forgot their rights, I've a right to receive a good product and service, it's not my job to go around looking for fixes, and I want this to be clear for the big companies who making this a trend where they keep releasing unfinished products and expect the consumer to pinpoint and fix their bugs by themselves.


 This one I can't help but to agree with. When talking about the game industry in general that is.



The Witcher said:


> I find it quite astonishing that people still defend DICE after all the crap that we had to go through all over these years, bugs here and bugs there.


 Again, it depends on one's own experience with DICE's products.


----------



## hostage67 (Jan 21, 2012)

The Witcher said:


> I suppose the last paragraph is targeted toward me
> 
> Oh well, here we go again:
> 
> ...



I actually ran across this thread while trying to do some research on a bug. But I have to agree with the above statements. I am absolutely annoyed with the product quality that Dice considers good.

BF2 - Great game, while it had some bugs they were addressed and reasonable.
2142 - A little worse than BF2 and many balance issues they struggled with, overall not a bad game.
Bad Company - Console only so I didn't play it but heard it was good.
Bad Company 2 - Absolutely horrid game. I hated it from Day 1. It was clearly a console port to PC that they just didn't even bother to put much effort in. I mean really... what company thinks it's ok to release a product where half the customizeable controls simply don't work. Not to mention all of the other major gameplay issue and the fact that it released in an almost non playable state. After years of patches it is still horrible but at least it doesn't constantly crash anymore.
BF3 - I'd put this just under 2142, I can tell the core gameplay is actually pretty good, balance doesn't seem to be too far off (unless you count vehicles). However, this suffers some of the same basic problems that BC2 did. Controls that just weren't ever setup and/or tested. Joysticks still don't work unless you own only a basic joystick with basic functionality. Some controls won't allow you to set them, there are a variety of bugs and crashes in the game. And I was all excited when I read they added a colorblind option until I tried it. What retard chose the colors? Sure lets give hostiles an almost pink color that blends in with the background if you are colorblind. Why in the world would they not simply allow players to choose the colors, it is a very simple function to add in the code, they are just too lazy to do it.

Dice has been a horrible development company for years now, releasing crappy product after crappy product. BF3 is the first game I have purchased in the last 5 years that was related to Dice that I didn't just hate. And that's mostly due to how much I really love the battlefield series, more specifically BF2 and 2142.

A good program is one that just works right out of the box who's controls are intuitive. This is why the Apple iPhone was such a major success. It was very simple to use all controls were intuitive and it just worked and worked well.

A bad program is one that doesn't work, doesn't work correctly, or you can't figure out how to make it work. Dice falls into this category, not the first.

I would love to see Dice belong in the "Good" category, but the simple truth is that they don't. The program doesn't work correctly, certain functions don't work, it randomly crashes, and people have to scour the web to try and find fixes for these issues. This is bad programming. The saddest part of all is that I can look at many of these bugs and they are relatively minor fixes. Controls that aren't setup correctly should be very easy to go in and fix the mapping for. The colorblind option would be an easy fix if they simply allowed the players to use the color pallet to select their own colors. The crashes, etc... will take a bit more work as tracking those kinds of issues down can take a while. But why in the world wouldn't you fix all of the really quick and easy bugs while we're waiting (unless they only have one programmer trying to fix bugs).

The only way all of these minor fixes become difficult is if the program was poorly written to begin with, which can then easily become a nightmare. But again this would fall under the category of bad programming and the blame would once again belong firmly on Dice's shoulders where it belongs.

Now, I'm not saying every game should be 100% bug free, that's just not realistic. What is realistic is to expect it to go through at least some form of QA before release. Those control mapping options are absolutely something that should have been picked up in QA. I expect the random crashing issues are something that most likely should have been picked up in QA, but at the very least should have been addressed in the BETA which I know for a fact they were reported at that time.

What I see with Dice is clearly a good programmer somewhere wrote the Engine code that they are using. But as far as I can tell the engine is the only thing that is well written. The entire interface is horrible (what moron in their right mind would actually encourage the use of the Browser to handle the game interface), talk about the most clumsy interface ever (ok second most clumsy, BC2 was clearly worse). I really want to like the BF series, but they make it very hard when they release such utter crap as BC2 was and try to pass it off to us. I almost didn't buy BF3 just because of my experience with BC2, if a friend hand't really pushed me to buy it I wouldn't own BF3 now.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 21, 2012)

As opinion pieces go, I suppose that is one.


----------

